# List your favorite guitarists.



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2010)

GO!


----------



## basher11 (Nov 2, 2010)

micheal angelo batio, currently.


----------



## personager (Nov 2, 2010)

Johnny Marr
Jonny Greenwood


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 2, 2010)

david gilmour
will killingsworth (of Orchid, ampere, etc)
greg pawloski


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 3, 2010)

John Petrucci


----------



## hobo33 (Nov 3, 2010)

Synyster Gates, Dave Murray


----------



## ianrulz1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Brian Setzer


----------



## mrSmiles (Nov 3, 2010)

Joe Satriani, love the guys instrumentals.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2010)

Marty Friedman :^)
Amazing composer and player


----------



## Inunah (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine's a tie between...

MysteryGuitarMan and Sunga Jung.

....Sadly, those are the only two Guitarists that I know of.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm getting a lot of new artists to try out. Thanks guys.



			
				Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Marty Friedman :^)
> Amazing composer and player
> I agree. Started listening to him yesterday after learning of his involvement with Jason Becker (just check my last.fm
> 
> ...


Maybe you don't listen to much guitar-oriented music, so guitar players are not a focus. Most of my friends would probably only be able to list Jimi Hendrix or some guy they heard one song of on Guitar Hero.


----------



## boof222 (Nov 3, 2010)

Angus Young.

Nuff' said.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 3, 2010)

James Hetfield, Steve Vai, Mick thomson


----------



## Inunah (Nov 3, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I'm getting a lot of new artists to try out. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about Jimi Hendrix. 

And I rarely play Guitar Hero.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 3, 2010)

Not enough Chuck Berry in this mother.


----------



## kevan (Nov 3, 2010)

Angus Young
Jame Hetfield
Tom Morello
Chuck Berry
Slash
Joel O'Keefe
John Frusciante


----------



## Neko (Nov 3, 2010)

Jimmy Hendrix, Slash, Joe Satriani, John Frusciante.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 3, 2010)

Chris Broderick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Angus Young FTW!!


----------



## Issac (Nov 3, 2010)

Thomas Erak! This is quite a good live song:


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 4, 2010)

cant believe no one has mentioned DIMEBAG DARRELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevan (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh and Dimebag, forgot about him!


----------

